# Crinione users, when should I expect af???



## inpghttc

Hello ladies... I am 14 DPO and 16 dpt and no af yet. I am on crinone (progesterone gel) and am wondering if that is why I have not seen any sign of the witch. I did a FRER yesterday and got a BFN. I went for my beta this morning and have not heard yet (should hear within the next few hours) but the nurse acted like I am pretty much out and just need to stop the crinone so my AF will come and I can move on. I am confused because another nurse at the RE's office said that AF should come while on crinione and it is not enough to stop it. What has been your experience with it? How long will I have to wait for AF? UGH!


----------



## MoBaby

mine came 2 days after i stopped it with my first ivf cycle....bfn beta 11/22 af full swing 11/24.


----------



## Mummy_Mac

unfortunatly the crinone will stop your AF from coming as it is designed to simulate the bodies release of progesterone which would of happened if the pregnancy occurred naturally within the uterus. 

Did you get you HCG result back yet?


----------



## _Nell

Best wishes for your beta :)

For me AF breaks through the crinone and arrives bang on time - nothing stops my witch.


----------



## inpghttc

I did and it was negative...I am on day two since stopping and started spotting...hopefully the witch shows up tomorrow!


----------



## Roembke88

So let me get this correct... AF will not come while your on crinone? so since im late on my period and Ive had a bfn I should stop taking it now?


----------



## Brittles

It will definitely delay your AF, I was instructed to take mine until AF started. Your body will eventually realize it is not enough progesterone to sustain pregnancy. Stay on it until your AF arrives, it could help if you have a low progesterone and you just haven't gotten a :bfp: yet.


----------

